# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ΩΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ?

## Jlspy

Παιδια καλησπερα!

Μεχρι τωρα εχω περασει κρισεις πανικου, αγχωδεις διαταραχες, φοβιες, σκεψεις τρομαχτικες και τωρα ιδεοψυχαναγκασμους!!!

Κουραστηκα πια να ζω με ολα αυτα! Νομιζω οτι συμβαινουν πραγματα που δεν γνωρίζω, οτι ο συζυγος μου με απατα (καμια σχεση) οτι θα με εγκαταλειψει και φοβαμαι τρεμω και νοιωθω μονη και εξαρτημενη....Το παλευω με ψυχολογο και πιεζομαι πολυ να διωχνω τις κακες σκεψεις....

----------


## Kandy

Συνεχισε να το παλευεις............

----------


## Jlspy

Βασικα δεν εχω και αλλη επιλογη! Τελειωνει καποτε ολο αυτο?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

απο την στιγμη που λες οτι περνας απο την μια φαση σε καποια αλλη, μου θυμιζεις εμενα. ισως να μην τελειωσει ποτε αλλα θα περνανε οι φασεις με την σειρα τους και ισως χαλαρωσουνε. δν ξερω να σ πω σιγουρα παντως αν βασανιζεσαι πολυ και μαλιστα για χρονια, σε σημειο που να μην αντεχεις, ισως χρειαστεις φαρμακα. εμενα με βοηθησαν κατα πολυ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ πάλι θα σου έλεγα να δεις αν αυτός ο θεαρπευτής είναι ο κατάλληλος για σένα. Αν δεν βλέπεις βελτίωση, τότε για ποιο λόγο κάθεσαι?

----------


## Jlspy

me_vs_myself: την περιοδο των κρισεων πανικου επαιρνα τα seroxat για αρκετο καιρο! Μου ειχε μεινει αγοραφοβια και δεν μπορουσα να παω ουτε καν στη υπεραγορα...Με βοηθησαν αρκετα...μου τα ειχε γραψει ψυχιατρος και με την βοηθεια του ψυχολογου μου σιγα σιγα τα σταματησα...Δεν εχω αγοραφοβια πια..αν και το παλευω και μονη μου αρκετα...Αποφευγω τις σκεψεις οτι μπορει να παθω κατι (κριση πανικου) οταν ειμαι σε κοσμο..και κοιταω να δω αν υπαρχουν κοντα μου εξοδοι :S

Τωρα με τον ιδεοψυχαναγκασμο...παλι πρεπει να παλευω, να μην ενδιδω και να κοιταζω κινητα, fecebook accounts (καταστρεψε πολυ κοσμο αυτο) τσεπες κτλ....Ο ψυχολογος μου λεει οτι ειναι φαση, θα περασει φτανει να το πολεμησω, να μην ενδιδω στον ψυχαναγκασμο...και να κανω πραγματα για μενα.....

Θεοφανια..Καθομαι γιατι νοιωθω καλα με τον συγκεκριμενο...ισως να φταιω και εγω που δεν μπορω να ελεγξω τον εαυτό μου και τις σκεψεις μου!!! Αλλα αν μπορουσα δεν θα ειχα ΟΛΑ αυτα....

Καλημερα

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

να σ πω κατι γλυκια μ κοπελια, ισως να μην ειναι ψυχαναγκασμος αυτο που κανεις, οτι ψαχνεις κ ελεγχεις τον αντρα σου, ισως ειναι απλα υπερβολικη ζηλεια! μην ανησυχεις! αλλα προσεχε κακομοιρα μ γιατι αμα σε παρει αυτος χαμπαρι την εβαψες!!!!!!!!

αφου βλεπεις πως βοηθαει η αγωγη συνεχισε την, κ περιμενε σιγα σιγα θα φτιαξουν.αλλα οπως σ προειπα παρατηρησα οτι περνας φασεις κ μ θυμιζεις εμενα, κ εγω εχω περασει φασεις ψυχαναγκασμου, εμμονες , φοβιες, κρισεις κλπ κλπ, περνανε δινουν την θεση τους σε αλλα, κ οταν ξεσπασουν κ με την βοηθεια φαρμακων φυσικα, θα νιωσεις πιο καλα. χωρις αυτο να σημαινει πως θα απαλλαχθεις απο ολα για παντα! απλα η ζωη σου θα γινει πιο ανετη χωρις να αγχωνεσαι, γιατι το αγχος προκαλει ολα αυτα!!!

----------


## Jlspy

δεν ξερω αν ειναι ζηλεια..αλλα ποτε στο παρελθον δεν ειχα τετοια θεματα....δεν νομιζω ομως γιατι επαναλαμβανεται η σκεψη στο μυαλο μου οτι κατι υπαρχει και δεν το γνωριζω...

Οσο για το αν θα με παρει χαμπαρι...πολυ αργα γιατι ξερει τα παντα. Απλα δεν μπορει ή δεν ξερει να με στηριξει...Το μονο που λεει ειναι οτι σκεφτομαι μ@κιες και να σταματησω να το κανω. Νοιωθω και εγω χαλια γιατι τον πνιγω με ερωτησεις και τον χανω σιγα σιγα με ολη αυτη την συμπεριφορα...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ξερω πως ειναι να νιωθεις πως γινεσαι κουραστικος για καποιους..........αλλα αμα σαγαπαει πραγματικα, ασχετα με το αν ξερει να σε στηριξει η οχι, πρεπει να κανει υπομονη και να ναι κατανοητικος! εχετε παιδια μαζι, πρεπει να κανει υποχωρηση σε μια δυσκολη στιγμη σου! ξεκαθαρισε αυτο κ πες του πως θα περασει, απλα θες να εχει λιγη υπομονη κ κεινος, γιατι στην ουσια εσυ εισαι που βασανιζεσαι μην το ξεχνας αυτο!

----------


## Jlspy

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας...προσπαθω να του εξηγησω αλλα μαλλον εχω γινει κουραστικη. Παρηγοριεμαι οταν σκεφτομαι οτι για να μενει ακομα μαζι μου με αγαπαει και κανει υπομονη αλλα του σπασα τα νευρα! Φυσικα εγω υποφερω πιο πολυ....

Δεν θελω να παρω φαρμακα..δεν θελω να μπω παλι σε αυτο το λουκι...Θα προσπαθησω να το ελεγξω με τους τροπους που μου λεει η ψυχολογος μου....αλλα αν δεν δω βελτιωση θα πρεπει να παρω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.............

----------


## Jlspy

> ξερω πως ειναι να νιωθεις πως γινεσαι κουραστικος για καποιους..........αλλα αμα σαγαπαει πραγματικα, ασχετα με το αν ξερει να σε στηριξει η οχι, πρεπει να κανει υπομονη και να ναι κατανοητικος! εχετε παιδια μαζι, πρεπει να κανει υποχωρηση σε μια δυσκολη στιγμη σου! ξεκαθαρισε αυτο κ πες του πως θα περασει, απλα θες να εχει λιγη υπομονη κ κεινος, γιατι στην ουσια εσυ εισαι που βασανιζεσαι μην το ξεχνας αυτο!



Συμφωνουμε απολυτα! Του το λεω και του το εξηγω αλλα κουραστηκε να με ακουει να παρανοω και να με βλεπει να κλαιω...Δεν ειμαι εγω αυτο το πραμα που βλεπει...Εγω δεν ημουν ποτε ετσι...Δεν αποδεχομαι να με νικησει μια ηλιθια καταθλιψη με ιδεοψυχαναγκασμο!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Γράφεις το εξής: "πιέζομαι πολύ να διώχνω τις κακές σκέψεις"
Θα σου έλεγα να προσέξεις τις λέξεις ΠΙΕΖΟΜΑΙ και ΚΑΚΕΣ.
Έχοντας βαφτίσει κάποιες σκέψεις ως κακές, αυτό και μόνο δείχνει πως σε πανικοβάλλουν. Μετά προσπαθείς να τις ελέγξεις με έντονο τρόπο (πιέζομαι πολύ) καθώς πιστεύεις πως πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τις διώξεις. Όμως η προσπάθεια ελέγχου τους ξέρεις τι σε διδάσκει? Πως οι σκέψεις αυτές είναι επικίνδυνες και γι αυτό πασχίζεις να τις εξαφανίσεις.

Σκέψου το κάπως έτσι. Όταν έρχονται να μην κάνεις καμία προσπάθεια να τις ελέγξεις. Γιατί είναι σκέψεις απλά, τίποτε άλλο. Σκέψου τις όχι με χαρακτηρισμούς καλή/κακή σκέψη, αλλά ουδέτερες. Σκέτα σκέψεις. Όταν δεν τις βαφτίζεις ως ΚΑΚΕΣ, τότε δε θα έχει κανένα νόημα να προσπαθείς να τις ελέγξεις, γιατί δε θα τις αξιολογείς ως επικίνδυνες. Και όταν δε θα προσπαθείς να τις ελέγξεις, να είσαι σίγουρη πως θα έρχονται όλο και πιο σπάνια, μέχρι που θα εξαφανιστούν...
Άρχισε προσπαθώντας να τις βαφτίζεις διαφορετικά, αφαιρώντας το "κακές".

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Συμφωνουμε απολυτα! Του το λεω και του το εξηγω αλλα κουραστηκε να με ακουει να παρανοω και να με βλεπει να κλαιω...Δεν ειμαι εγω αυτο το πραμα που βλεπει...Εγω δεν ημουν ποτε ετσι...Δεν αποδεχομαι να με νικησει μια ηλιθια καταθλιψη με ιδεοψυχαναγκασμο!!!


μην νιωθεις ασχημα επειδη εξωτερικευεις μια ασχημη φαση σου! αμα δεν την εβγαζες στο σπιτι σου, που θα την εβγαζες? στον δρομο? αμα δεν την εδειχνες στους δικους σου ανθρωπους που θα την εδειχνες? στην μεση μιας πλατειας????

το θεμα ειναι να μαθουν οι υπολοιποι, οτι δεν φτανει να γελανε μαζι σου οταν γελας, αλλα να μπορουν να δεχτουν οτι κλαις χωρις να δυσανασχετουν. στα ευκολα ειναι ολοι πρωτοι!!! κουραστικο μη κουραστικο, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να σου σταθει!!!!! οπως θα κανες κ εσυ πιστευω!

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι νιωθεις ασχημα, κι εγω πολλες φορες απορω με μενα γιατι ενιωθα και νιωθω ασχημα κ σκεφτομαι πως ειμαι κουραστικη και οτι τους στεναχωρω και οτι θα ταν ολοι καλητερα χωρις εμενα! αλλα κατα βαθος ξερεις οτι ειναι ΛΑΘΟΣ! περιμενεις απο τα ατομα σου να σου σταθουνε, οχι να μπουχτιζουνε και να νευριαζουνε μαζι σου!!!!!!!! αυτο ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΟ!!!!!!οσες φορες μ το κανουνε, ορκιζομαι πως ΔΕΝ θα τους ξαναπω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! μη πεσεις σε αυτο το τρυπακι, γιατι αμα τον βλεπεις μπουχτισμενο και τσαντισμενο μια και δυο, την τριτη θα τσαντιστεις εσυ....

----------


## new_day

OLA EINAI STO MYALO... APO TH STIGMH POY ARXIZEI NA SE BASANIZEI TO OTIDHPOTE H' 8A TO AFHSEIS NA SE KYRIEYSEI H' 8A PEIS TELOS. DE MPOREIS NA AFHNEIS TON EYATO SOY NA MOIZERIAZEI MH TO PAREIS ARNHTIKA DE TO LEW APO KAKIA ALLA KAMIA FORA AFHNOYME TON EYATO MAS KAI EINAI EYALWTOS KAI LEME OTI MAS SYMBAINOYN PRAGMATA OTI EIMASTE XALIA ktl... ALLA TI KANOYME GIA AYTO ? ESY TI KANEIS..? ANTIMETWPISE TO.. AYTOPEPOI8HSH PES STON EAYTO SOY STAMATA - SHKW PANW KAI PROXWRA DE MPOREIS NA AFHNEIS ANOHTES SKEPSEIS NA SE KYRIEYOYN..
PRWTA APO OLA PREPEI NA SYMFILIW8EIS ME TON EAYTO SOY KAI NA PEIS OTI AYTO POY EXW PREPEI NA STAMATHSEI 
EPEITA AFOY EXEIS ENAN AN8RWPO DIPLA SOY MILHSE TOY (OPWS KAI EXEIS KANEI) ALLA TO 8EMA DEN EINAI NA TOY MILHSEIS ALLA NA TOY MILHSEIS AFOY ESY H IDIA TO EXEIS APODEXTEI OTI SOY SYMBAINEI KATI KAI 8ES NA TO ALLA3EIS OPOTE ZHTAS THN KATANOHSH, THN AGAPH KAI THN YPOMONH TOY... META APO AYTO PROSPA8HSE NA ANANEW8EIS, NA ANANEVSEIS THN SXESH SOY, NA KOITAXTEIS STON KA8REFTH KAI NA PEIS EIMAI KALA KAI NA TO ENNOEIS, NA BGEIS ME TON ANTRA SOY, NA KANEIS ERWTA NA ZHSEIS, NA PERASEIS KALA... GIATI ESY EISAI POY 8A TON DIW3EIS MAKRYA SOY H SE ALLH AGKALIA AMA EISAI ETSI SYNEXEIA..... O ANTRAS DEN 8ELEI TH GYNAIKA TOY NA EINAI ADYNAMH KAI SYNEXEIA NA EINAI XALIA.. PROSE3E:"8A DEXTEI OTI EXEIS ENA PROBLHMA KAI DEN EISAI KALA - ALLA EKEI POY DEN 8A TO ANTE3EI EINAI NA MH TO ANTIMETWPIZEIS KATALABES?" OK EXEIS KATI ANTIMETWPISE TO O ANTRAS SOY SE AGAPAEI 8A EINAI DILPA SOY ALLA DEI3TOY KAI ESY OTI PROSPA8EIS... PISTEPSE TO KAI DES TA 8ETIKA THS ZWHS YPARXOY POLY XEIROTERA APO AYTO KOSMOS POY PONAEI KAI ZEI KATASTASEIS POY LES PWS ANTEXEI ?POSO DYNAMH EXEI AYTOS O AN8RWPOS? KAI ESY MPOREIS MH TO 3EXNAS.. TA PANTA MPOREIS! SKEPSOY TO KAI ALLIWS - OTI KAI NA SOY SYMBAINEI PES: "EXEI NOHMA NA EIMAI XALIA H PROSPA8HSE NA TO 3EPERASEIS H ANTE GEIA" .... 
DE 3ERW ESENA KAI OYTE TO BAGKROUND THS ZWHS SOY GIA NA EXW OLOKLHRWMENH APOPSH APLA LEW ME BASH 
AYTA POY EXEIS GRAPSEI... OLA KALA 8A PANE

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

sorry αλλα το ολα ειναι το μυαλο, ειναι αποτελεσμα φαιων ουσιων η ελειψης τους που προκαλει σκεψεις εμμονες κ καταστασεις! δεν ειναι τοσο απλο ουτε μια ''ιδεα''! 

η συμφιλιωση με τον εαυτο σου σημαινει πολλα πραγματα, σημαινει συμφιλιωση με κατι που εισαι και τερμα, η με κατι που εισαι και μπορεις να αλλαξεις! δεν ειναι ομως καθε φαση ιδια και δεν εχουμε παντα την ιδια δυναμη μεσα μας να ανταπεξελθουμε σε καθε δυσκολια!

και να πω εγω και ο οποιοσδηποτε στον καθρευτη ''ειμαι καλα'' δεν θα πιασει!!!!αυτο κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι ενα ηλιθιο κλισε που κανεις πια δεν ακουει κ δν θα αγγιξει κανεναν! το θεμα δεν ειναι να δινουμε θαρρος σε καποιον λεγοντας του ''εισαι καλα αποδεξου το σκεφτεσαι βλακειες!'' ετσι ο αλλος δεν θα κατανοησει το προβλημα! το θεμα ειναι να το βαλουμε μαζι του στο τραπεζι! και να αφηνουμε τις ωραιες χαζοφρασεις ''ολα θα πανε καλα...''!!!!!ολοι αυτο λενε πια! 

για μενα ειναι πιο σημαντικο να δειξεις στον πασχων οτι ΝΑΙ εχει προβλημα!!!!!!και να το βαλουμε κατω να το συζητησουμε απ ολες τις μεριες! τσαντιζομαι οταν ακουω σε καθε προβλημα να λενε το ιδιο πραγμα ''ειναι στο μυαλο σου, ειναι η ιδεα σου, ολα θα πανε καλα''!που το ξερεις οτι θα πανε ολα καλα?!!!κι αν δεν πανε??!!!μονο ο ιδιος ο ΘΕΟΣ το ξερει!

εισαι αλκοολικος?θα κατσω να πιω μαζι σου ενα ποτηρακι. εισαι βουλιμικος? θα κατσω μια φορα μαζι σου να φαω του σκασμου και να ξερασουμε μαζι. εχεις εμμονες? θα τις δω απ την μερια σου...και μετα θα σου πω αν ολα θα πανε καλα..........

----------


## katerinaki

> Γράφεις το εξής: "πιέζομαι πολύ να διώχνω τις κακές σκέψεις"
> Θα σου έλεγα να προσέξεις τις λέξεις ΠΙΕΖΟΜΑΙ και ΚΑΚΕΣ.
> Έχοντας βαφτίσει κάποιες σκέψεις ως κακές, αυτό και μόνο δείχνει πως σε πανικοβάλλουν. Μετά προσπαθείς να τις ελέγξεις με έντονο τρόπο (πιέζομαι πολύ) καθώς πιστεύεις πως πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τις διώξεις. Όμως η προσπάθεια ελέγχου τους ξέρεις τι σε διδάσκει? Πως οι σκέψεις αυτές είναι επικίνδυνες και γι αυτό πασχίζεις να τις εξαφανίσεις.
> 
> Σκέψου το κάπως έτσι. Όταν έρχονται να μην κάνεις καμία προσπάθεια να τις ελέγξεις. Γιατί είναι σκέψεις απλά, τίποτε άλλο. Σκέψου τις όχι με χαρακτηρισμούς καλή/κακή σκέψη, αλλά ουδέτερες. Σκέτα σκέψεις. Όταν δεν τις βαφτίζεις ως ΚΑΚΕΣ, τότε δε θα έχει κανένα νόημα να προσπαθείς να τις ελέγξεις, γιατί δε θα τις αξιολογείς ως επικίνδυνες. Και όταν δε θα προσπαθείς να τις ελέγξεις, να είσαι σίγουρη πως θα έρχονται όλο και πιο σπάνια, μέχρι που θα εξαφανιστούν...
> Άρχισε προσπαθώντας να τις βαφτίζεις διαφορετικά, αφαιρώντας το "κακές".


πολυ καλα τα λες ρειν!ομως οκ δεν τις χαρακτηριζουμε σαν κακες η καλες ,ομως πως αδειαζεις εσυ απο σκεψεις? με διαλογισμο? δεν νομιζω> με εργασια ισως χειρωνακτικη? με σεξ? με προσευχη?δεν νομιζω> -θελεις να πεις τι κανεις εσυ για να χαλαρωσεις η να αδειασεις απο σκεψεις?

----------


## Jlspy

Ειναι δυσκολο να αντισταθεις οταν σε πιανουν οι σκεψεις, ο φοβος, ο πανικος...Ειναι εντονα συναισθηματα που δυστυχως ακομα -ισως- δεν εχω καταφερει να τα ελεγξω..Θελω να του μιλησω, να τον κανω να καταλαβει, του εξηγησα καποια πραγματα, αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι κανεις δεν καταλαβαινει 100% τον αλλο, ειδικα οταν στο ατομο στο οποιο εξηγεις την κατασταση σου, δεν εχει ιδεα απο καταθλιψη ή απο ψυχαναγκασμο.
Το χειροτερο ειναι να περιμενει απο σενα να σου "περασει" ή να πιστευει οτι σε 1 μηνα θα εισαι περδικι!!!

Πρεπει ο αλλος να σε καταλαβει βαθια για να σταθει διπλα σου, ισως θα πρεπει να κανει και ο ιδιος μια αυτοκριτικη να δει που εφταιξε σε ολο αυτο....

Σημερα νοιωθω χαλια..νοιωθω μονη και φοβισμενη..Φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα γλιτωσω τα φαρμακα, οτι δεν θα μπορεσει να με στηριξει και οτι λογω αυτης της καταστασης χανω τα πρωτα χρονια του παιδιου μου...

Προσπαθω να το πολεμησω αλλα κουραστηκα να το παλευω μονη μου...

Το κανω για χαρη του παιδιου μου...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εχω την εντυπωση πως η αδυναμια σου να του εξηγησεις φανερωνει την κουραση που νιωθεις και την αδυναμια σου παλι να εκφρασεις τα συναισθηματα σου. γιατι δεν πατε μαζι σε εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη η οικογενειακο συμβουλο?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !

----------


## Jlspy

του το προτεινα αλλα δεν παει..Πηγε μια φορα παλια οταν ειχα τα panick attacks. Δεν ειναι το θεμα να παει..αλλα να καταλαβει γτ πρεπει να παει και να ειναι ανοιχτος προς τον ψυχολογο..Δεν τον κατηγορω που δεν παει, ουτε μπορω να τον αναγκασω να το κανει.

Απ' οτι καταλαβα εγω πρεπει να κανω τον περισσοτερο αγωνα για να με καλα. Υπαρχουν μερες που παλευεται..υπαρχουν αλλες που τρομαζω και νομιζω οτι θα "ανακαλυψω" κατι κακο!

Έχω προσεξει οτι οποτε εχω περιοδο ή ωορρηξια ολα ειναι χειροτερα? Λες να ειναι ακομα οι ορμονες μου η καμια σχέση?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μα εννοειται εχουν σχεση τα ορμονικα! εγω οταν περιμενω περιοδο και την επομενη βδομ ωοριξιας μ δεν με πιανουν ουτε τα φαρμακα!!!! δλδ μεσα σε 1 μηνα, εμεις οι γυναικες τις 20 μερες ειμαστε ΧΑΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!!20 μερες εχουμε ναυρα, υπερευσαισθησια κ κατακρατησεις!!!!

----------


## Jlspy

τελεια τοτε!! δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να χαλαρωσουμε ποτε!!

Σε ευχαριστω broken_doll που με "διαβαζεις" και μπαινεις στον κοπο να απαντησεις!!! Σκεφτομαι αν καποιο σκευασμα για αυτα ολα τα αρμονικα με βοηθησει..δεν θελω να παρω φαρμακα...αλλα ουτε θελω να υποφερω αλλο..Προσπαθω να χαλαρωσω και να νοιωσω ασφαλεια στον γαμο μου..ειναι δυσκολο να παλευεις με τους φοβους και τις ανασφαλειες σου...

Ευχομαι μονο να μην ερθει η μερα που οτι φοβαμαι γινει πραγματικοτητα....
Επισης βλεπω και τις αλλες μανουλες-συζυγους που ειναι καλα και δεν εχουν και το προβλημα των ψυχολογικων τους να τις βαρυνει και λεω γτ εγω να εχω και αυτο ρε γμτ?? Οχι δεν τις ζηλευω, αλλα κουραστικα μια ζωη να παλευω για να ειμαι καλα...ενω ισως για καποιους αλλους να ειναι αυτονοητο...

Θα μου πεις...και που ξερεις αν αυτες ειναι καλα? Που ξερεις τι κρυβει ο καθενας στη ψυχη του? Σωστο! Δεν ξερω...

----------


## RainAndWind

Katerinaki,όταν δεν τις παλεύεις με λύσσα, δλδ δεν προσπαθείς να ελέγξεις αλλά τις αποδέχεσαι, οι σκέψεις σου φαίνονται όλο και λιγότερο απειλητικές, γιατί δεν στέλνεις στον οργανισμό σου σήματα κινδύνου, οπότε και δεν αντιδρά με τρόπο "υπέρμετρο".Οπότε νομίζω πως δε χρειάζεται άδειασμα, αλλά λιγότερη προσπάθεια ελέγχου. Οι περισσότεροι, κι εγώ μέσα, έχουμε περάσει περιόδους έντονου στρες, δεν παραμένει αιώνια στα ίδια επίπεδα. Οπότε μπορούμε να σκεφτόμαστε και το "θα περάσει", που πάλι μας δίνει ένα κατευναστικό αποτέλεσμα. Και υπάρχει και η λύση του στρέφω την προσοχή μου σε κάτι έξω από μένα, ώστε να αποφεύγω να αυτοπαρατηρώ διαρκώς τις εσωτερικές μου διεργασίες, που έχει το αποτέλεσμα να τις επιτείνω αυτές τις ίδιες, είναι φαύλος κύκλος δλδ.
Μπακαλίστικα στα γράφω, γιατί κι εγώ δεν είμαι ειδικός, απλά ένα άτομο που έχει περάσει εποχές παρόμοιες, με έντονο στρες.

Jlspy, o οργανισμός μας μας δίνει τα δικά του μηνύματα ίσως για να μας πει πως χρειαζόμαστε κάτι που λείπει από την καθημερινότητά μας, ή για να μας στρέψει με αυτόν τον έντονο τρόπο σε κάποια αλλαγή. Δεν είναι δλδ απαραίτητα αρνητικές οι αντιδράσεις αυτές, ναι μεν τις αντιλαμβανόμαστε εκείνες τις στιγμές έτσι, γιατί είναι ιδιαίτερα έντονες. Οπότε, ίσως να σκεφτείς πως κάτι θέλει να σου πει ο οργανισμός σου με αυτά τα μηνύματά του, να εξετάσεις κάποιες πλευρές της ζωής σου με προσοχή, να προσπαθήσεις να διαμοιράσεις κάποιες από τις υποχρεώσεις σου ώστε να αλαφρώσεις λιγάκι και να αναλάβεις τις δυνάμεις σου, ίσως να προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις την επικοινωνία με το σύντροφό σου πιο ανοιχτή και ελεύθερη, κλπ.
Και μπορείς επίσης να βρεις τρόπους να σκέφτεσαι πάνω στις υποχρεώσεις σου κάπως πιο ευέλικτα, πχ στο θέμα των παιδιών, να θέσεις λίγο διαφορετικά τις προτεραιότητες, μπορεί να σε βασανίζει κάποια ανάγκη τελειότητας επίσης, και να μην μπορείς να αποβάλεις τις ανάγκες απόδοσης στο σπίτι, στο ρόλο σου ως μητέρας και συζύγου. Σου δίνεις αρκετό χώρο στο να βρίσκεις και σένα μέσα στην καθημερινότητά σου και όχι μόνο την ικανοποίηση των αναγκών όσων αγαπάς?

----------


## Jlspy

Οι δικες μου αναγκες εχουν μεινει τελευταιες και ξεχασμενες...Τρεχω για τους αλλους, και πρεπει να ικανοποιησω τους αλλους...Δεν εχω ουσιαστικη βοηθεια τα απογευματα για το μωρο...ο συζυγος δουλευει μεχρι τις 7, και ειμαι ολη μερα μονη μου μαζι με το παιδι...Δεν κανω κατι που να με γεμιζει, ουτε εχω παρεες να βγαινω, κανενας δικος μου δεν ειναι κοντα μου...Λογω αυτων και λογω του μωρου χαθηκα, κουραστηκα, και "κρεμαστηκα" απο τον αντρα μου, ο οποίος δεν αλλαξε κατι στις συνηθειες του, η στις ωρες εργασιας του...νοιωθω αδικημενη πολλες φορες...και αλλες αχαριστη...Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι υπερβολικη, η απαιτητικη...Μπερδευτικα..

----------


## RainAndWind

Νομίζω πως είσαι αυστηρή με τον εαυτό σου και σου ζητάς πάρα πολλά. Δικαιούσαι και το λάθος. Δικαιούσαι και το να μην μπορείς το 100% πάντα στην αποδοτικότητα. Ποιος άνθρωπος πιστεύεις πως αποδίδει στο 100% του πάντα? Αν σκεφτείς πως δεν χρειάζεται να αποδίδεις παρά στο 70 πχ, σε τι θα σου είναι αυτό απειλητικό? Μπορεί και να μην ζητάς αρκετά από τον σύζυγό σου, γιατί δεν έμαθες τον τρόπο να διεκδικείς τα δικαιώματά σου μέσα σε μία σχέση και να είσαι ενοχική όταν θέλεις περισσότερη παρουσία και συμμετοχή απ' αυτόν. Όσο κι αν δουλεύει, δουλεύεις κι εσύ το ίδιο. Όταν γυρνάει από τη δουλειά, μπορείς να του ζητήσεις να κρατήσει λίγο τα παιδιά για να παίρνεις κι εσύ τις ανάσες σου. Κι οι δύο εργάζεστε, ο μητρικός ρόλος έχει βάρη και ευθύνες που ισοδυναμούν με εργασία 24/7. Μη νιώθεις λοιπόν άσχημα γιατί θέλεις να συμμετέχει, δεν τα έκανες μόνη σου τα παιδιά σας. Χρειάζονται συμμετοχή και από τους δύο. Και επίσης, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτές τις ώρες κάθε βδομάδα που θα συμφωνήσετε μετά από διάλογο φυσικά, για να αποκτήσεις και κάποιες δραστηριότητες εκτός σπιτιού. Αν λοιπόν, λέμε για αρχή, σου κρατάει τα παιδιά δύο απογεύματα την εβδομάδα για δύο-τρεις ώρες, μπορείς να πας ένα γυμναστήριο, μια βόλτα, να πας για έναν καφέ, έναν περίπατο, να συμμετέχεις σε μία ομάδα, να πας σε μία βιβλιοθήκη, να πας να φτιάξεις τα μαλλάκια σου, να σε φροντίσεις γενικά, γιατί σε αισθάνομαι πιεσμένη και στρεσαρισμένη πολύ.

----------


## Jlspy

Ναι ειμαι αυστηρη με μενα, βασικα ο ψυχολογος μου λεει οτι δεν με πολυ-συμπαθω, ισως και να μην με γνωριζω ακομα. Δεν ξερω να διεκδικω τα δικαιωματα μου, και ισως αυτο να εχει σχεση με την εικονα που εχω για μενα...Δεν ξερω γτ δεν με παω...Ισως γτ δεν πηρα -δεν ενοιωθα οτι αξιζω για να παρω- οσα εδωσα στις σχεσεις μου, φιλικες, συναισθηματικες, οικογενειακες κτλ...Παντα δινομαι 100% και παντα παιρνω ψιχουλα..

Πρεπει να βρω κατι για μενα...αλλα οταν ειμαι χαλια δεν εχω ορεξη για τπτ. Φοβαμαι οτι αφηνω το μωρο...οτι φορτωνομαι σε αλλους...οτι θα ειναι θυμωμενοι μαζι μου αν κανω κατι για μενα και τους αφησω το μωρο...και ολα αυτα..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εισαι η κλασικη γυναικα - μητερα που επωμιζεται ολονων τα βαρυ και τρεχει να ευχαριστει τους παντες. μην λες ευχαριστω δεν χρειαζεται :)

ολες ειναι ετσι, βλεπω και την δικια μ μητερα η οποια μεγαλωσε σε απαισιο περιβαλλον και με εμενα μετα σαν προβλημα, και προσπαθει να στεκεται τοσο δυνατη! δεν μουρμουραει ποτε! δεν ριχνει ενα δακρυ μπροστα μας! 

ειμαστε ευαλωτες αλλα συναμμα πολυ δυνατες. δεν το λεω εγω μονο ουτε για να χαιδεψω αυτια. ειναι επιβεβαιωμενο

επισης ειναι κατι σαν ενστικτο της γυναικας να βαζει πανω απ τον εαυτο της τους αλλους, επειδη κυριαρχει το μητρικο ενστικτο!

αν ελεγες του αντρα σου οτι θελεις να φυγεις ενα σκ για καπου, θα σε αφηνε?

----------


## Jlspy

Ναι θα παω μου εχει κανονισει ο ιδιος να παω για ξεκουραση με μια φιλη μου. Λογω δουλειας και παιδιου δεν μπορει να ερθει μαζι μου ο ιδιος...Δεν θελω να παρανοησω οτι με στελνει για να κανει τα δικα του...Και θελω να περασω καλα εκει που θα παω...Κουραστηκα να παρανοω και να ειμαι καθε μερα μες την μαυριλα!

----------


## RainAndWind

jlspy, γιατί να θυμώσουν αυτοί που σε αγαπούν? Δεν είσαι σίγουρη για την αγάπη τους, σε θεωρείς βάρος? Μην το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου, να μη ζητάς όσα σου είναι απαραίτητα για να λειτουργείς. Σηκώνεις υπερβολικά βάρη έτσι (άκου ποιος μ@λακας σε συμβουλεύει,λολ). Είναι ψυχοφθόρο να σε βάζεις πάντα τελευταία, να δίνεις προτεραιότητα σε όλους τους άλλους, να καλύπτεις τις ανάγκες τους κι εσύ να μένεις στα ψίχουλα. Κατά κάποιον τρόπο εσύ τους μαθαίνεις να το κάνουν, δεν είναι μόνο δική τους η ευθύνη. Αν δεν μπορείς να βρεις τον τρόπο να σε μάθεις διαφορετικά, γιατί δεν στο δίδαξε το περιβάλλον στο οποίο γαλουχήθηκες, τότε μάθε το μέσω ενός ειδικού. Και πάρε και τον σύζυγό σου μαζί, μπορεί και ο ίδιος να μην το έχει ακόμη ξεκάθαρο και να μην ξέρει πως καταπιέζεσαι μέσα στους ρόλους σου και στις ευθύνες τους. Ξέρεις τι γίνεται από την παραμέλησή σου? Θυμώνεις με σένα και συσσωρεύεις ένταση. Δεν σε ωφελεί, ήδη δέχεσαι τις συνέπειες των ενοχών, μπορείς να πάρεις βοήθεια και τη δικαιούσαι. Μωρομάνα είσαι, ε, στρεσάρεσαι. Και να φτιάξετε έτσι και τη σχέση σας με τον σύντροφό σου πάνω σε νέες βάσεις, πιο φιλικές για την προσωπικότητα και των δυο σας. Να φύγει κι η μαυρίλα,ε?
:)

----------


## Jlspy

Ναι θελω να ειμαι ηρεμη, να μην υποφερω πια απο τις σκεψεις μου, τις παρανοιες μου και να κανω κακο στο παιδι, στον γαμο μου αλλα και σε μενα. Απο τοτε που θυμαμαι δεν ημουν ποτε ηρεμη και ευτιχισμενη..Δεν θελω να κανω κακο στην ανατροφη του παιδιου μου, ουτε να γινω φυτο με ψυχοφαρμακα και να μην μπορω να τον φροντισω ή να μου τον παρουν!!!!!

Αποζητω την αποδοχη και την αγαπη ισως..Δεν την εχω παρει, δεν την εχω βιωσει ως παιδι. Σκεφτομαι οτι ισως αλλες γυναικες στη θεση μου να ειναι χειροτερα και προσπαθω να μην σκεφτομαι σεναρια..

Εχω ομως πολυ αγχος, και πιεση και φοβο!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ε μολις πας διακοπουλες ισως χαλαρωσεις! κοιτα τον εαυτο σ πρωτα κ ασε τον αντρα μετα.....γιατι ο αντρας αγχωνεσαι δεν αγχωνεσαι αμα θελει να κανει τπτ θα το κανει ειδικα μετα απο πιεσεις!!!!!!!! αλλωστε δεν θα πεθανουμε γι αυτο...καλυτερα να κοιταμε εμας πρωτα

----------


## Jlspy

το ευχομαι!!!

ακομα μια μερα που ειμαι στον κοσμο μου....ρε παιδια πως γινεται να γινεις αναισθητος???????????????

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

με χαπιαααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## Jlspy

καλημερα σας μετα απο καιρο.....

Περασα διαφορα...μια καλα 100 χαλια...ακομα το παλευω χωρις χαπια, με εναλλαχτικες μεθοδους κτλ...Δεν ειμαι τοσο απαισια οσο πριν αλλα δεν ειμαι και καλα. Μερικες μερες με πιανει παλι ειδικα αν δω κατι και το παρερμηνευσω και το παρανοησω και με χαλασει....Προσπαθω να το αγνοω..να λεω οτι ειναι ολα αποτελεσμα της ιδεοληψιας μου...

Ξερει κανεις απο σας αν αυτο κάποτε ξεθυμαινει απο μονο του? Θυμαμαι το 2003 το ειχα παθει παλι, για αλλο λογο και προς αλλο προσωπο..και σιγα σιγα εφυγε απο μόνο του....Τωρα υποφερω εδω και 6-7 μηνες και συνεχιζω...

Ποια χαπια δινονται για ιδεοψυχαναγκασμους? Τι παρενεργειες εχουν? 

Σας παρακαλω αν εχετε εμπειρια η αποψη για τα πιο πανω ενημερωστε με............................

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

τι ψυχαναγκασμους εχεις αν επιτρεπεται?!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> καλημερα σας μετα απο καιρο.....
> 
> Περασα διαφορα...μια καλα 100 χαλια...ακομα το παλευω χωρις χαπια, με εναλλαχτικες μεθοδους κτλ...Δεν ειμαι τοσο απαισια οσο πριν αλλα δεν ειμαι και καλα. Μερικες μερες με πιανει παλι ειδικα αν δω κατι και το παρερμηνευσω και το παρανοησω και με χαλασει....Προσπαθω να το αγνοω..να λεω οτι ειναι ολα αποτελεσμα της ιδεοληψιας μου...
> 
> Ξερει κανεις απο σας αν αυτο κάποτε ξεθυμαινει απο μονο του? Θυμαμαι το 2003 το ειχα παθει παλι, για αλλο λογο και προς αλλο προσωπο..και σιγα σιγα εφυγε απο μόνο του....Τωρα υποφερω εδω και 6-7 μηνες και συνεχιζω...
> 
> Ποια χαπια δινονται για ιδεοψυχαναγκασμους? Τι παρενεργειες εχουν? 
> 
> Σας παρακαλω αν εχετε εμπειρια η αποψη για τα πιο πανω ενημερωστε με............................


Δεν ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο θα περάσει από μόνο του και με τον καιρό θα ξεθυμάνει, πάντως όσο το αφήνεις θα σε ταλαιπωρήσει...ψυχοθεραπεί  κάνεις?? για ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς συνήθως δίνουν αντικαταθλιπτικά, ή αγχολυτικά ,ή αντιψυχωτικά εξαρτάται...δεν είναι σιγουρο βεβαια οτι χρειαζεται καποιος χαπια..
ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> με χαπιαααααααααααααααααααα


λολλλλ εδω και μια βδομαδα μ αυτα που παιρνω εχω γινει total apathetic junkie...............

----------


## Empneustns

> Βασικα δεν εχω και αλλη επιλογη! Τελειωνει καποτε ολο αυτο?


απο εσενα εξαρταται

----------


## Jlspy

> απο εσενα εξαρταται



εννοεις οτι πρεπει να το πολεμησω με θεραπεια σε ψυχολογο, να μην ενδιδω στον ψυχαναγκασμο, και να κανω πραγματα για μενα? -Ο ψυχολογος αυτα λεει- αλλα...αν ειναι θεμα σεροτονινης ή καποιας χημικης ανωμαλιας στον εγκεφαλο...πως θα περασει με αυτα?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ε με φαρμακα για επανακτηση της ουσιας λογικα

----------


## ioannis2

Μάθε να διακρίνεις τις σκέψεις σου, δηλαδή να μπόρεις να ξεχωρίσεις, ποιες είναι λογικές και ποιες παράλογες, ποιες έχουν έρεισμα στην πραγματικότητα και ποιες είναι φανταστικές. Όλα αυτά τα οποία λες ότι σου προκαλούν άγχος, ψυχαναγκασμούς κλπ, ψάξε αν έχουν έρεισμα στην πραγματικότητα ή αν είναι δημιούργημα της φαντασίας σου ή υπερβολή. Το άγχος, ψυχαναγκασμοί κλπ συνήθως δημιουργούν στη φαντασία μας φανταστικά γεγονότα τα οποία όμως βιώνουμε στη σκέψη μας έντονα, μας δημιουργούν αισθήματα και τα αισθήματα αυτά έχουμε την πεποίθηση ότι αντανακλούν την πραγματικότητα. Ομως τα πράγματα δεν ειναι΄τετοια στην πραγματικότητα, η σκέψη μας απομακρύνει απ αυτή. 

Αφού το κατανοήσεις αυτό και κατορθώσεις να κάνεις τη διάκριση, προσπάθησε να διώχνεις τις σκέψεις αυτές τις αρνητικές. Όταν έρχονται στο νου ή βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη προσπάθησε να τις αποκρούσεις με όλο σου το ψυχικό σθένος, να λες στον εαυτό σου αυτό είναι παράλογο ή υπερβολικό ή φανταστικό και να τις σταμάτας, όπως το αυτοκίνητο με τα φρένα. Τότε, αφού τις αντικρούσεις βάζε στη θέση τους θετικές εμπειρίες της ζωής σου, όμορφες στιγμές που έζησες, στόχους, πρόσπάθησε ακόμα να ασχολείσαι με πράγματα και χόμπι που σε ξεκουράζουν, που σου διεγείρουν αίσθημα χαράς. Προσπάθησε να επανακαλείς και μάλιστα έντονα και όσο πιο συχνά γίνεται αυτές τις ωραίες σκέψεις. 

Ζήτα από το ψυχολόγο να βρειτε μια μέθοδο με την οποία θα αντιμετωπίζετε η αρνητική σκέψη, όχι να λέτε κάθε φορά σκόρπια, αυτό σκέφτηκε ή θυμηθηκα το άλλο κλπ, αλλά μέθοδο, με δομή, που να ξεκινά από κάπου και με αυτή να αντιμετωπίζεται η διαστρέβλωση στη σκέψη. Στοιχεία από μέθοδο αποτελούν αυτά με τα οποία ξεκινώ το θέμα εδώ. Δοκίμασε μια αποτελεσματική μεθοδο ελέγχου της σκέψης. Θα βοηθηθείς.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

συμφωνω αλλα ειναι παρα μα παρα πολυ δυσκολο-οχι να ξεχωρισεις μια φανταστικη και παραλογη ιδεα απο το πραγματικο-αλλα να μεταβαλλεις τα συναισθηματα σου ωστε να τα νιωσεις αυτα ως ψευδη. δλδ η γνωση υπαρχει αλλα το να πιεσεις το μεσα σου να νιωσει ετσι ειναι δυσκολο! δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις.

ειναι θεμα του προμετωπιαιου λοβου που συνδεεται με την αναγνωριση και το συναισθημα. το καθε πραγμα το αντιλαμβανομαστε συμφωνα με το συναισθημα παρ ολο που ισως ο εγκεφαλος αναγνωριζει αν ειναι λαθος η σωστο - ψευδη η φανταστικο

----------


## ioannis2

> συμφωνω αλλα ειναι παρα μα παρα πολυ δυσκολο-οχι να ξεχωρισεις μια φανταστικη και παραλογη ιδεα απο το πραγματικο-αλλα να μεταβαλλεις τα συναισθηματα σου ωστε να τα νιωσεις αυτα ως ψευδη. δλδ η γνωση υπαρχει αλλα το να πιεσεις το μεσα σου να νιωσει ετσι ειναι δυσκολο! δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις.
> 
> ειναι θεμα του προμετωπιαιου λοβου που συνδεεται με την αναγνωριση και το συναισθημα. το καθε πραγμα το αντιλαμβανομαστε συμφωνα με το συναισθημα παρ ολο που ισως ο εγκεφαλος αναγνωριζει αν ειναι λαθος η σωστο - ψευδη η φανταστικο


Συμφωνώ, το να πιέσεις το μέσα σου να μεταβάλει τα συναισθήματα ή το να διώξεις τη σκέψη με τον τρόπο που γραφω πιο πανω είναι το δύσκολο κομμάτι. Εκεί είναι που χρειάζεται πολλή θέληση. 

Το να διακρίνεις το φανταστικό και το παράλογο γεγονός ίσως είναι πιο εύκολο. Όμως τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα πηγάζουν από την επίκληση, δηλαδή από τη ροή στη σκέψη του παράλογου και του φανταστικού γεγονότος τα οποία ως επί το πλείστον έχουν αρνητικό χαρακτήρα και άρα προκαλούν τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Στην αρχή δηλάδή διακρίνεις το γεγονός (δηλαδή το παράλογο και το φανταστικό) τα οποία είναι οι πρόξενοι του αρνητικού συναισθήματος. Άμα τα κανεις αυτά πας μετά στο επόμενο στάδιο το πολύ δύσκολο, δηλαδή να πιέσεις τον εαυτό σου να διώξει αυτά τα παράλογα και φανταστικά γεγονότα, ως αποτέλεσμα των οποίων είναι όλα τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα, και να βαλει αμέσως στη θεση τους χαρούμενα γεγονότα όπως αναμνήσεις, επιτυχίες στη ζωή, στόχους για το μέλλον, τα οποία αφού είναι ευχάριστα προκαλούν και μετά φερνουν τα ευχάριστα συναισθήματα. 

Το πρόβλημα όντως είναι το να πιέσεις. 

Βέβαια υπάρχει και η περίπτωση που ούτως ή αλλιως νοιώθουμε άσχημα συναισθηματικά οπότε και τα γεγονότα στο νου θα ναι το ίδιο. Και εδώ όμως με αυτό το τεράστιο πείσμα θα προσπαθήσουμε με την ίδια διαδικασία. Είναι κάτι σαν υπέρβαση, το ίδιο με το να κανεις κάτι το οποίο συνηθίζεις να φοβάσαι και το αναβάλλεις πολλές φορές μέχρι τελικά να το κανεις. Ειναι δηλαδή το κομμάτι στο οποίο θα καταναλώσουμε ψυχικές δυνάμεις άμα θελουμε να τα καταφέρουμε.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εμενα προσωπικα η πιεση ειναι παραλογη.......αλλο η προσπαθεια για καλητερευση αλλα η πιεση ειναι κοροιδια στον εαυτο σου και υποκρισια και αλλη μια πηγη αγχους

----------


## ioannis2

> εμενα προσωπικα η πιεση ειναι παραλογη.......αλλο η προσπαθεια για καλητερευση αλλα η πιεση ειναι κοροιδια στον εαυτο σου και υποκρισια και αλλη μια πηγη αγχους


Είναι όντως δύσκολο. Αν θεταμε τον τρόπο πολύ απλά: άμα έρχονται στο νου αρνητικές σκέψεις φέρνε θετικές και κανε τις όσο πιο ζωντανές μπορείς. Πίεση εννοώ στο να βαλεις θετικές σκέψεις στη θεση των αρνητικών. Όσο παιρνά ο χρόνος η πίεση αυτή θα γινεται όλο και λιγοτερο εντονη. Είναι όμως μέσα στο δρόμο για καλυτέρευση. Πρέπει να τα υποστούμε, αφου από καποιες όψεις της ζωής δεν είμασταν ιδιαίτερα τυχεροι..... Για να ανατηλουν καλύτερες μερες. Και όλο αυτό να γινεται με αισιοδοξία!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Είναι όντως δύσκολο. Αν θεταμε τον τρόπο πολύ απλά: άμα έρχονται στο νου αρνητικές σκέψεις φέρνε θετικές και κανε τις όσο πιο ζωντανές μπορείς. Πίεση εννοώ στο να βαλεις θετικές σκέψεις στη θεση των αρνητικών. Όσο παιρνά ο χρόνος η πίεση αυτή θα γινεται όλο και λιγοτερο εντονη. Είναι όμως μέσα στο δρόμο για καλυτέρευση. Πρέπει να τα υποστούμε, αφου από καποιες όψεις της ζωής δεν είμασταν ιδιαίτερα τυχεροι..... Για να ανατηλουν καλύτερες μερες. Και όλο αυτό να γινεται με αισιοδοξία!


Αλλο προσπαθεια, αλλο πιεση..πολλες φορες κιολας μπορει να συμβει οσο πιο πολυ πιεζεσαι εχοντας στο νου σου οτι πρεπει ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να πετυχεις κατι, αυτο να σε μπλοκαρει κ να σε αγχωνει κ στην τελικη να μην το καταφερεις...
κι απ την αλλη πως ειναι τοσο ευκολο μολις ερχονται αρνητικες σκεψεις να τις κανεις θετικες?? ρομποτ ειναι το μυαλο πατας ενα κουμπι κ detete οι αρνητικες σκεψεις???? :)...αυτο θελει πολυ προσπαθεια να το πετυχεις..

----------


## ioannis2

> Αλλο προσπαθεια, αλλο πιεση..πολλες φορες κιολας μπορει να συμβει οσο πιο πολυ πιεζεσαι εχοντας στο νου σου οτι πρεπει ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να πετυχεις κατι, αυτο να σε μπλοκαρει κ να σε αγχωνει κ στην τελικη να μην το καταφερεις...
> κι απ την αλλη πως ειναι τοσο ευκολο μολις ερχονται αρνητικες σκεψεις να τις κανεις θετικες?? ρομποτ ειναι το μυαλο πατας ενα κουμπι κ detete οι αρνητικες σκεψεις???? :)...αυτο θελει πολυ προσπαθεια να το πετυχεις..




Σου γράφω μια μέθοδο που δοκίμασα για αντιμετώπιση διαστρεβλωμενων σκεψεων, την έστειλα και σ΄ αλλους εδώ, τη δοκίμασα σε μενα και ειδα ότι δουλεύει:

Α) Αναγνώριση της διαστρεβλωμένης σκέψης, σα να σαι παρατηρητής της σκέψης σου, του εαυτού σου (να βλέπεις τη σκέψη που έρχεται όπως κάποιο τρίτο που πλησιαζει και τον αναγνωρίζεις ως τέτοιο).
Β) Κατανόηση ότι η σκέψη που έρχεται ή βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, είναι φανταστική, είναι κάτι το παράλογο, κάτι που υπάρχει μόνο μέσα στο κεφάλι. Η κατανόηση είναι σαν ένα άλλο μέρος του νου σου να κάνει αυτήν τη διαπίστωση. 
Γ) Απόκρουση αφού έκανες το Α και Β. Σα να της λες σταμάτα, φύγε. Τη σταματάς. Σα να αποκρούεις και διώχνεις τον τρίτο.
Δ) Να βάλεις στη θέση της (δηλαδή να ξεκινήσεις να σκέφτεσαι) κάποια άλλη σκέψη ευχάριστη, ένα ευχάριστο γεγονός, ένα στόχο κλπ, να φύγεις απ εκεί που βρίσκεσαι ή να κάνεις κάτι άλλο. 

Κάπως έτσι.....

Το παν είναι να κατανοήσεις ότι αυτά τα διαστρεβλωμένα δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα και σε στερούν από τις αληθινές χαρές της. 

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι θελει πολλή προσπάθεια, δεν είναι και τόσο ευκολο. Τα δυσκολα όμως επιτυγχάνονται μόνο με πολλή προσπάθεια, ΄λίγο παραπάνω καθε φορά, αυτοματα κι αποτομα απ τη μια στιγμη στην άλλη δεν αλλάζει τίποτα, άμα το βαλεις σα στόχο μικρες μικρες βελτιώσεις μεχρι να ρθει το καλύτερο.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

το χω προσπαθησει αλλα πολλες φορες μετα σκεφτομαι ''και αν τελικα δεν ειναι διαστρεβλωμενη ιδεα? εαν τελικα ισχυει?''

----------


## ioannis2

> το χω προσπαθησει αλλα πολλες φορες μετα σκεφτομαι ''και αν τελικα δεν ειναι διαστρεβλωμενη ιδεα? εαν τελικα ισχυει?''


Πρωτα να μαθεις να ξεχωρίζεις το λογικό από το παράλογο, το πραγματικό από το φανταστικό, αυτό που χει γινει στο παρελθόν και τελείωσε πχ το να πλάθω με το νου μου επεισόδια ότι έρχονται να μου κανουν κακό ή να φαντάζουμε ότι καποιος με κτυπά ή με προσβαλλει ενώ στο χορο και χρονο που βρισκομαι δεν βρισκεται αυτός ούτε συμβαίνει κάτι τετοιο ή το να αναμοχλευω γεγονότα του παρελθόντος, δηλαδή να τα ξαναζώ στο κεφάλι μου και να προσθετω σ’ αυτά κι άλλα φανταστικά γεγονότα, για κατι που ήδη τελείωσε ή το να χαρακτηρίζω αποτυχημένο τον εαυτό μου επειδή έκανα ένα λάθος. Τετοιες είναι οι διαστρεβλωμενες σκεψεις. 

Τη μεθοδο που σου γραφω τη δοκίμασα, εβαλα θεληση να τα καταφερω, και δούλεψε.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αμα ομως ειχε να κανει με ενα συγκεκριμενο ατομο θα ηταν ευκολο γιατι κατι θα χαμε κανει με δαυτο,.....το θεμα ειναι οι συγκοιριες που βλεπεις γυρω απο αυτο το θεμα.........πχ ρωταω κατι καποιον, μ απανταει κ εγω κατι βλεπω στο προσωπο και τις κινησεις του και υποψιαζομαι πως μ λεει ψεματα η πως μου την εχει στημενη. μπορει και να ισχυει!!!!!που το ξερω εγω?

----------


## ioannis2

> αμα ομως ειχε να κανει με ενα συγκεκριμενο ατομο θα ηταν ευκολο γιατι κατι θα χαμε κανει με δαυτο,.....το θεμα ειναι οι συγκοιριες που βλεπεις γυρω απο αυτο το θεμα.........πχ ρωταω κατι καποιον, μ απανταει κ εγω κατι βλεπω στο προσωπο και τις κινησεις του και υποψιαζομαι πως μ λεει ψεματα η πως μου την εχει στημενη. μπορει και να ισχυει!!!!!που το ξερω εγω?


Σε καταλαβιανω.....έχεις πάθει αρκετά στη ζωή σου, σου χουν συμπεριφερθεί πολύ απαίσια και εχεις πληγωθεί. Γι αυτό τους βλεπεις τόσο καχύποπτα, προστατευεις μ αυτό τον τροπο τον εαυτό σου να μην ξανασυμβούν αυτά που σε πληγωσαν. Να μη δινεις εμπιστοσύνη ουτε να ξανοιγεσαι σε καποιον χωρίς να τον ξερεις καλά, χωρίς να σου χει δημιουργηθει εμπιστοσυνη για το ατομο αυτό. και μαθε να τους αντιμετωπιζεις, να δινεις εκει να καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν μπορουν να σε ξεγελασουν και ότι δεν ανέχεσαι.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι γιατι αμα το κανουν θα τους γ@#$σω

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Σου γράφω μια μέθοδο που δοκίμασα για αντιμετώπιση διαστρεβλωμενων σκεψεων, την έστειλα και σ΄ αλλους εδώ, τη δοκίμασα σε μενα και ειδα ότι δουλεύει:
> 
> Α) Αναγνώριση της διαστρεβλωμένης σκέψης, σα να σαι παρατηρητής της σκέψης σου, του εαυτού σου (να βλέπεις τη σκέψη που έρχεται όπως κάποιο τρίτο που πλησιαζει και τον αναγνωρίζεις ως τέτοιο).
> Β) Κατανόηση ότι η σκέψη που έρχεται ή βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, είναι φανταστική, είναι κάτι το παράλογο, κάτι που υπάρχει μόνο μέσα στο κεφάλι. Η κατανόηση είναι σαν ένα άλλο μέρος του νου σου να κάνει αυτήν τη διαπίστωση. 
> Γ) Απόκρουση αφού έκανες το Α και Β. Σα να της λες σταμάτα, φύγε. Τη σταματάς. Σα να αποκρούεις και διώχνεις τον τρίτο.
> Δ) Να βάλεις στη θέση της (δηλαδή να ξεκινήσεις να σκέφτεσαι) κάποια άλλη σκέψη ευχάριστη, ένα ευχάριστο γεγονός, ένα στόχο κλπ, να φύγεις απ εκεί που βρίσκεσαι ή να κάνεις κάτι άλλο. 
> 
> Κάπως έτσι.....
> 
> ...


Ωραια αυτη η μεθοδος αλλα δυσκολη στην εφαρμογη...βεβαια θελει προσπαθεια..προσπαθω να κανω αργα ολη αυτη τη διαδικασια πιστευω ετσι ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικο γιατι αποτομα ουτε αλλαζουν οι σκεψεις ουτε καταλαβαινεις τι κανεις...

----------


## ioannis2

> Ωραια αυτη η μεθοδος αλλα δυσκολη στην εφαρμογη...βεβαια θελει προσπαθεια..προσπαθω να κανω αργα ολη αυτη τη διαδικασια πιστευω ετσι ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικο γιατι αποτομα ουτε αλλαζουν οι σκεψεις ουτε καταλαβαινεις τι κανεις...


Αποτελεσματική είναι αλλά είναι και δύσκολη στην εφαρμογή, θέλει προσπάθεια. Είναι να μην αφήνεις τη σκέψη να σε παρασύρει. Όταν η σκέψη ξεκινά να σε παρασύρει φέρνε στο νου σου τη μέθοδο και προσπάθα εκεί να την εφαρμόζεις. 

Επίσης μπορείς να μειώσεις την ένταση των αρνητικών σκέψεων με το να βαζεις στη σκέψη σου θετικές εμπειρίες, δηλαδή να φερνεις στο νου σου και να το κανεις όσο ζωντανό μπορείς ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις ή επιτυχίες από τη ζωή σου, οτιδήποτε θεωρείς ως επιτυχία καθώς και με το να αυξήσεις στην καθημερινότητα σου, με το να προκαλέσεις γεγονότα που θα σου δημιουργήσουν ευχάριστη σκέψη ή ικανοποίηση για κάτι πχ να πετύχεις κάτι σε ένα χόμπι, να κάνεις κατι που λόγω φοβίας ανέβαλλες, να μην ανεχθείς κακή συμπεριφορά καποιου, να διεκδικήσεις κάτι που σου ανήκει, να ζήσεις όμορφες στιγμές κοντά σε φίλους. Αυτά γεμίζουν τη σκέψη σου με θετικές εμπειρίες και συναισθήματα. Ετσι αντισταθμίζονται οι αρνητικές σκέψεις, λειτουργεί σαν αντίβαρο σ’ αυτές, χωρίς να το καταλάβεις βρίσκεσαι στο τελος με περισσότερη θετική παρά αρνητική σκέψη. 
Είναι ο συνδυασμός των δυο.

----------


## ioannis2

> ναι γιατι αμα το κανουν θα τους γ@#$σω


Πας καλά!! εισαι στο σωστο δρομο. Αυτό βγαινει απ τα λογια σου.

----------


## Jlspy

> αμα ομως ειχε να κανει με ενα συγκεκριμενο ατομο θα ηταν ευκολο γιατι κατι θα χαμε κανει με δαυτο,.....το θεμα ειναι οι συγκοιριες που βλεπεις γυρω απο αυτο το θεμα.........πχ ρωταω κατι καποιον, μ απανταει κ εγω κατι βλεπω στο προσωπο και τις κινησεις του και υποψιαζομαι πως μ λεει ψεματα η πως μου την εχει στημενη. μπορει και να ισχυει!!!!!που το ξερω εγω?


Ναι αυτο το κανω και εγω, προσπαθω να καταλαβω από το προσωπο αν μου λεει αληθεια ή οχι, βλεπω διαφορα και πλαθω σεναρια και παντα μα παντα χαλιεμαι, φοβαμαι οτι κατι συμβαινει και δεν το ξερω, οτι ολα οσα υποψιαζομαι ειναι αληθεια....από την αλλη προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι λογικα οταν πια "ηρεμω" οτι θα μπορουσε αυτο που ειδα να σημαινει οτιδηποτε...οτι ειναι παραλογο και απίθανο αυτο που σκεφτηκα...οτι δεν μπορει να ειναι καποιος τοσο διπροσωπος, μ@λ#κ#ς, ψευτης, υποκριτης για να με κοροιδευει τοσο επιδεξια που δεν εχω τπτ απτό μονο τις σκεψεις μου και καποιες συμπτωσεις (ή τουλάχιστον για μενα φαίνονται ετσι)...και αν οντως ειναι ετσι ο τυπος του και 10 χρονια τωρα δεν τον καταλαβα τοτε καλο θα μου κανει να μαθω οτι ειναι να μαθω και να ξεκαθαρισει η κατασταση....Αλλα...οταν με ακουει οταν λεω τις παρανοιες μου χωρις να θυμωνει, οταν με καθυσυχαζει, οταν με αγγαλιαζει και με φιλα...σκεφτομαι οτι αποκλειεται να συμβαίνουν ολα αυτα που φανταζομαι και ΟΛΑ ειναι η καταραμενη ιδεοληψια μου....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μπορει να μην ειναι ιδεοληψια μας το χεις σκεφτει ποτε! μερικες φορες μ περναει απ το μυαλο οτι ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι τρελλοι κ οτι εγω ειμαι νορμαλ. κ αν εμεις ειμαστε οι νορμαλ και οι υπολοιποι ειναι βλαμμενοι και μας εχουν περασει το μνμ οτι φταιμε εμεις?

----------


## ioannis2

Όταν δεν εμπιστεύεσαι τους άλλους ή η σταση σου απέναντι τους είναι συγκρατημένη, όπως με το να φοβάσαι μήπως σε βλαψουν, αυτά δεν είναι ιδεοληψία. Είναι αποτέλεσμα στο σήμερα τραυματικών βιωμάτων ή κακής στάσης τους απέναντι μας. Η παραμικρή συμπεριφορά τους φέρνει αυτόματα στο νου παρόμοιες συμπεριφορές στο παρελθόν οι οποίες αποτελεσαν την αρχή ενός τραυματικού περιστατικού, γι αυτό και είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί απέναντι τους ή νοιώθουμε να κρατάμε άμυνα ή ναμαστε έτοιμοι να επιτεθούμε.

Νορμάλ σήμερα σημαίνει να ακολουθείς το πλήθος, αν δεν κάνεις ή δεν πιστευεις αυτά που κανει και αποδέχεται το πλήθος τότε είσαι τρελλός ή αντικοινωνικός ή περιθωριακός. Μη ξεχνάς ότι πολλοί που μειναν στην ιστορία κάποτε τους ονόμαζαν τρελλούς. 

Σημασία έχει να σαι παντα ο εαυτός σου, να κάνεις αυτό που νοιώθεις και καθόλου να μη σε απασχολεί τι θα πουν οι άλλοι. Επίσης να προσπαθήσεις να αποκτήσεις την εμπειρία να διακρίνεις τις προθέσεις των άλλων μεσα από τη συμπεριφορά τους, παρά το ότι δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο αυτό, όσο περισσότερο μπορέσεις. Τουλάχιστο μάθε να σαι επιφυλακτική και να μη ξανοίγεσαι αν δε δεις ξεκάθαρα τις προθέσεις τους, και να σαι και ανα πάσα στιγμή έτοιμη να αμυνθείς.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

O εαυτος μου ισως ειναι κατι που για αλλους δεν θεωρειται νορμαλ ομως. γιατι να μουν βαζουν ταμπελα.

----------


## ioannis2

> O εαυτος μου ισως ειναι κατι που για αλλους δεν θεωρειται νορμαλ ομως. γιατι να μουν βαζουν ταμπελα.


Τι κάνεις δηλαδή;

Σου βαζουν ταμπελα επειδή αυτό που κάνεις αυτοί δεν το αποδέχονται.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι επειδη εγω δεν ειμαι προβατο και ''υποδειγμα'' γυναικας με χαρακτηρα που αρμοζει σε ενα κλισε που εχουν φτιαξει γυρω απο το φυλλο μου! εγω αμα φερομαι σαν αντρας ειμαι η π@#$να και η σκυλα, η ψυλομητα και η κρυοκωλη σε περιπτωση που το παιξω δυσκολη. 

ο,τι και να κανει μια γυναικα ειναι καταδικασμενη. ειναι η μοιρα της. εγω δεν το αποδεχομαι και ποτε δεν θα το κανω. δεν κανω η φερομαι ''καπως'' για να δειξω κατι η επιτηδες, ετσι μου βγαινει. και τυχαια εντελως συμβαινει να μαι διαφορετικη. σκεφτομαι αλλιως, λειτουργω αλλιως, ντυνομαι αλλιως, μιλαω και βριζω, τα λεω ωμα, το πεος δεν ειναι πεος αλλα πο@#τσα..........ετσι ειμαι ετσι πρεπει να ναι ολες!

----------


## chesire

broken doll με εβαλαν σε σκεψεις αυτα που ειπες σχετικα με το κατα ποσο κατι ειναι φυσιολογικο η οχι..συγκεκριμενα για τις ιδεοληψιες οτι μπορει να μην ειναι ιδεοληψιες αλλα κατι πραγματικο..αυτες τις σκεψεις κανω συνεχεια εδω και πολυ καιρο καθοτι αντιμετωπιζω εμμονες ιδεες..και σκεφτομουν συνεχεια μηπως δεν ειναι εμμονες αλλα πραγματικες επιθυμιες και απλα καταπιεζονται στην προσπαθεια να μας κανουν να λειτουργησουμε οπως οι περισσοτεροι...οτι δηλαδη ειναι ενστικτα που καταπιεζονται επιτηδες..δεν ξερω αν ειναι ακριβως ετσι..πχ ειχα εμμονες να κανω κακο στη μητερα μου..δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αυτο ειναι αληθινο εφοσον ο μεγαλυτερος μου φοβος ειναι να πεθανει..αυτο ειναι περιπλοκο θεμα ομως..γενικα το νορμαλ και το μη νορμαλ ειναι πολυ σχετικα..ο καθενας ειναι διαφορετικος και τοσο ανομοιος με τον αλλο..τι παει να πει νορμαλ και οχι??ολοι τρελοι ειμαστε με τον τροπο μας :) απλα αυτοι που το συνειδητοποιουν ειναι οι πιο ελευθεροι απο αλλους που καταπιεζονται στην εννοια της κοινης λογικης..σε αυτο που ειπες οτι αποφευγεις τα κλισε,απλα νομιζω οτι λιγο πολυ σε αυτα καταληγουμε..ο τυπος γυναικας που λες οτι αντιπροσωπευεις ισως ειναι και αυτο ενα κλισε αντιθετο απο αυτον που θες να μην εισαι...μοναδικος αλλα τυπος..οποτε δεν ξερω κατα ποσο γινεται να πιστευουμε οτι πηγαινοντας κοντρα στα κλισε τα απορριπτουμε..μαλλον τα αποδεχομαστε πιο βαθια..αποδοχη στη μοναδικοτητα χρειαζεται μονο..ο καθενας μας αποτελει ενα κλισε και μια ομαδα απο μονος του..αυτο πιστευω..απλα τε λεω ολα αυτα γιατι σκεφτηκα αρκετα με αυτα που ειπες παραπανω ;)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι συμφωνω αλλα καθε κλισε αντιπροσωπευει καποια πλειοψηφια!!!!!!! ο,τι ειναι μειοψηφια κατηγοριοποιειται αλλου!

οι εμμονες με το να κανουμε κακο σε καποιον ειναι κατι περα απο τα πλαισια της πραγματικοτητας διοτι ειναι μια ''φαντασιωση''. οταν περασουμε στο σταδιο της πραξης ειναι τοτε μια πραγματικοτητα. οσο δεν περναμε φοβομαστε αυτη τη πραξη και το αποτελεσμα της.

οι φαντασιωσεις ειναι κατι επικiνδhνο. στα βιβλια που εχω διαβασει οσες εχουν να κανουν με την βια, και οσες ειναι ανικανοποιητες απο μικρη ηλικια, τοτε αυτες προσαρμοζονται και γινονται ακομα πιο εξελιγμενες με την παροδο του χρονου. πχ καποιος με βιαιες τασεις η τασεις αυτοκτονιας οταν τις εχει απο μικρος με τον πολυ προγραμματισμο που κανει η σκεψη αυτη εξελισεται αν δεν την βγαλει παραεξω και δεν βοηθηθει, με αποτελεσμα να γινει μακελειο οταν πια δεν αντεχει αλλο και αποφασισει να την πραγματωσει.

οι βιαιοτητα των σκεψεων μας δεν ειναι κατι παρωδικο γιαυτο πρεπει να διαχωρηστει εξ αρχης η φαντασιωση απο την απλη στιγμιαια σκεψη που μας περναει απ το μυαλο. η φαντασιωση διατηρηται - εξελισσεται- πραγματωνεται - ειτε το θελουμε ειτε οχι....

πιστευω πως ειμαι κατι αλλο, σιγουρα υπαρχουν ατομα σαν εμενα, αλλα και ταυτοχρονα ειμαι μοναδικη. σκεφτομαι αλλιως νιωθω αλλιως. αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ ειμαι πλειοψηφια

αν ομως τελικα δεν ειμαι τπτ απ ολα αυτα που πιστευω και μια μερα ξυπνισω και συνηδειτοποιησω πως ολα οσα ζουσα ηταν μια πλανη που εφτιαξα εγω σαν θολο προστασιας γυρω μου? σαν ενα μεσο να νιωσω μεγαλυτερη αυτοπεποιθηση? αν η μου το φτιαξαν οι αλλοι γυρω μου για να το πιστεψω κι εγω η ιδια? τοτε απογοητευομαι και θελω να ξανακοιμηθω και αντιδραω για να μου αποδειξω πως δεν ειμαι αυτο το τιποτα που νιωθω αυτο το πρωι....αλλα τοτε ειναι δυσκολο γιατι εχεις γευτει την αποτυχια και την πλανη που ησουνα

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ναι αυτο το κανω και εγω, προσπαθω να καταλαβω από το προσωπο αν μου λεει αληθεια ή οχι, βλεπω διαφορα και πλαθω σεναρια και παντα μα παντα χαλιεμαι, φοβαμαι οτι κατι συμβαινει και δεν το ξερω, οτι ολα οσα υποψιαζομαι ειναι αληθεια....από την αλλη προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι λογικα οταν πια "ηρεμω" οτι θα μπορουσε αυτο που ειδα να σημαινει οτιδηποτε...οτι ειναι παραλογο και απίθανο αυτο που σκεφτηκα...*οτι δεν μπορει να ειναι καποιος τοσο διπροσωπος, μ@λ#κ#ς, ψευτης, υποκριτης για να με κοροιδευει τοσο επιδεξια που δεν εχω τπτ απτό μονο τις σκεψεις μου και καποιες συμπτωσεις* (ή τουλάχιστον για μενα φαίνονται ετσι)...και αν οντως ειναι ετσι ο τυπος του και 10 χρονια τωρα δεν τον καταλαβα τοτε καλο θα μου κανει να μαθω οτι ειναι να μαθω και να ξεκαθαρισει η κατασταση....Αλλα...οταν με ακουει οταν λεω τις παρανοιες μου χωρις να θυμωνει, οταν με καθυσυχαζει, οταν με αγγαλιαζει και με φιλα...σκεφτομαι οτι αποκλειεται να συμβαίνουν ολα αυτα που φανταζομαι και ΟΛΑ ειναι η καταραμενη ιδεοληψια μου....


κι ομως μπορει να ειναι..κ υπαρχουν πολλοι που ειναι κ γενικα ειμαι πολυ καχυποπτη κ δεν ξερω πια τι να πιστεψω κ τι οχι σκεφτομαι κατι κ μετα αμεσως λες "κι αν οντως ειναι ετσι?" "κ που ξερω γω τι μπορει να σημαινει αυτο η το αλλο?" απ τη μια προσπαθω να βαλω ενα στανταρ στο μυαλο μου κ απ την αλλη μπερδευονται οι σκεψεις μου κ προσπαθω να καταλαβω τους αλλους κ ποτε μα ποτε δεν θα ειμαι σιφουρη για τιποτα ουτε καν για τον εαυτο μου..σκεφτομαι οτι πολλες φορες εκ των υστερων καταλαβαινω την πραγματικοτητα για κατι κ αφου εκεινη τη στιγμη τα βλεπω καπως αρα δεν μπορει σιγουρα θα κανω λαθος...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Πρωτα να μαθεις να ξεχωρίζεις το λογικό από το παράλογο, το πραγματικό από το φανταστικό, αυτό που χει γινει στο παρελθόν και τελείωσε πχ το να πλάθω με το νου μου επεισόδια ότι έρχονται να μου κανουν κακό ή να φαντάζουμε ότι καποιος με κτυπά ή με προσβαλλει ενώ στο χορο και χρονο που βρισκομαι δεν βρισκεται αυτός ούτε συμβαίνει κάτι τετοιο ή το να αναμοχλευω γεγονότα του παρελθόντος, δηλαδή να τα ξαναζώ στο κεφάλι μου και να προσθετω σ’ αυτά κι άλλα φανταστικά γεγονότα, για κατι που ήδη τελείωσε ή το να χαρακτηρίζω αποτυχημένο τον εαυτό μου επειδή έκανα ένα λάθος. Τετοιες είναι οι διαστρεβλωμενες σκεψεις. 
> 
> Τη μεθοδο που σου γραφω τη δοκίμασα, εβαλα θεληση να τα καταφερω, και δούλεψε.


το παλευω με τη μεθοδο αυτη πιστευω ειμαι σε καλο δρομο πολυ χρησημη πραγματι..μερικες φορες ομως τρεχουν τοσο γρηγορα οι σκεψεις μου κ εναλλασονται συνεχως κ δεν μπορω να σταθω σε κατι κ να καταλαβω αν ειναι σωστη η διαστρεβλωμενη η σκεψη κ αν αυτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι αυτο που θελω κ δεν ειναι η πραγματικοτητα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> μπορει να μην ειναι ιδεοληψια μας το χεις σκεφτει ποτε! μερικες φορες μ περναει απ το μυαλο οτι ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι τρελλοι κ οτι εγω ειμαι νορμαλ. κ αν εμεις ειμαστε οι νορμαλ και οι υπολοιποι ειναι βλαμμενοι και μας εχουν περασει το μνμ οτι φταιμε εμεις?


αυτο σκεφτομαι κι εγω πολλες φορες..κ το πιστευω...

----------


## ioannis2

> κι ομως μπορει να ειναι..κ υπαρχουν πολλοι που ειναι κ γενικα ειμαι πολυ καχυποπτη κ δεν ξερω πια τι να πιστεψω κ τι οχι σκεφτομαι κατι κ μετα αμεσως λες "κι αν οντως ειναι ετσι?" "κ που ξερω γω τι μπορει να σημαινει αυτο η το αλλο?" απ τη μια προσπαθω να βαλω ενα στανταρ στο μυαλο μου κ απ την αλλη μπερδευονται οι σκεψεις μου κ προσπαθω να καταλαβω τους αλλους κ ποτε μα ποτε δεν θα ειμαι σιφουρη για τιποτα ουτε καν για τον εαυτο μου..σκεφτομαι οτι πολλες φορες εκ των υστερων καταλαβαινω την πραγματικοτητα για κατι κ αφου εκεινη τη στιγμη τα βλεπω καπως αρα δεν μπορει σιγουρα θα κανω λαθος...


Είναι έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης προς τους άλλους, δηλαδή καχυποψία. Είναι αποτέλεσμα της απογοήτευσης από τη συμπεριφορά των άλλων απέναντι μας είτε γενικά ή σε συγκεκριμένα περιστατικά όπου μας πλήγωσαν ή μας έβλαψαν και αρκετές φορές αυτό διαπιστωνόταν εκ των υστέρων. Εχει συνεπεια να μαστε επιφυλακτικοί, να δημιουργούμε καλούπια για τους άλλους πχ να λεμε μεσα μας αυτός μου θυμίζει τον ταδε που μου κανε αυτό ή εκείνος τον Χ που μου συμπεριφερθηκε ασχημα. Έτσι όταν συναντάμε κάποιον όλα τα συναισθήματα που προέκυψαν από αρνητικά βιώματα και το αποτελεσμα τους η καχυποψία ερχονται στη σκέψη και κρινουμε τον άλλο μεσα από αυτά. Είναι σα να θολώνει από όλα αυτά η σκέψη μας, την βομαρδίζουν όλα αυτά και δεν μπορούμε να δούμε τα πραγματα που εχουμε εκείνη τη στιγμή μπροστά μας ξεκάθαρα. 

Και έτσι πολλές φορές δε θα μπορεσουμε να κερδισουμε καλούς ανθρώπους ή θα τους κανουμε να απομακρυνθούν λόγω αυτής της στασης μας. Και δυστυχώς αυτό το καταλαβαινουμε εκ των υστέρων. Όπως σωστα λες την πραγματικότητα την καταλαβαίνουμε εκ των υστέρων, πραγματικότητα που μπορεί να ναι μια ευκαιρία πού έχει ήδη χαθεί.

Τουλάχιστον να μαστε ανοικτοί στους άλλους, αλλά και αποφασιστικοί, ευθείς και διεκδικητικοί, αλλά και προσεκτικοί όχι όμως απόμακροι και καχύποπτοι. Κάπως έτσι θα βοηθηθούμε να ξεπεράσουμε την κατάσταση. Και να χουμε αυτοπεποίθηση, οι άλλοι δεν ειναι ακλύτεροι μας. Εχουμε τις δυναμεις να γινουμε κι εμείς καλοί με την προσπαθεια μας.

----------


## ioannis2

> το παλευω με τη μεθοδο αυτη πιστευω ειμαι σε καλο δρομο πολυ χρησημη πραγματι..μερικες φορες ομως τρεχουν τοσο γρηγορα οι σκεψεις μου κ εναλλασονται συνεχως κ δεν μπορω να σταθω σε κατι κ να καταλαβω αν ειναι σωστη η διαστρεβλωμενη η σκεψη κ αν αυτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι αυτο που θελω κ δεν ειναι η πραγματικοτητα...


Χαίρομαι που το παλεύεις και που ομολογείς ότι είσαι σε καλό δρόμο. Υπάρχουν και οι φορές που οι σκέψεις τρέχουν γρήγορα και έντονα και εναλλάσσονται συνεχώς και ετσι δε σ΄αφηνουν να διακρινεις αν είναι διαστρεβλωμενες ή όχι. Θέλει πολλή προσπάθεια, δεν είναι και ευκολα τα πραγματα, αλλά μπορείς να δεις καλό αποτελεσμα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Είναι έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης προς τους άλλους, δηλαδή καχυποψία. Είναι αποτέλεσμα της απογοήτευσης από τη συμπεριφορά των άλλων απέναντι μας είτε γενικά ή σε συγκεκριμένα περιστατικά όπου μας πλήγωσαν ή μας έβλαψαν και αρκετές φορές αυτό διαπιστωνόταν εκ των υστέρων. Εχει συνεπεια να μαστε επιφυλακτικοί, να δημιουργούμε καλούπια για τους άλλους πχ να λεμε μεσα μας αυτός μου θυμίζει τον ταδε που μου κανε αυτό ή εκείνος τον Χ που μου συμπεριφερθηκε ασχημα. Έτσι όταν συναντάμε κάποιον όλα τα συναισθήματα που προέκυψαν από αρνητικά βιώματα και το αποτελεσμα τους η καχυποψία ερχονται στη σκέψη και κρινουμε τον άλλο μεσα από αυτά. Είναι σα να θολώνει από όλα αυτά η σκέψη μας, την βομαρδίζουν όλα αυτά και δεν μπορούμε να δούμε τα πραγματα που εχουμε εκείνη τη στιγμή μπροστά μας ξεκάθαρα. 
> 
> Και έτσι πολλές φορές δε θα μπορεσουμε να κερδισουμε καλούς ανθρώπους ή θα τους κανουμε να απομακρυνθούν λόγω αυτής της στασης μας. Και δυστυχώς αυτό το καταλαβαινουμε εκ των υστέρων. Όπως σωστα λες την πραγματικότητα την καταλαβαίνουμε εκ των υστέρων, πραγματικότητα που μπορεί να ναι μια ευκαιρία πού έχει ήδη χαθεί.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον να μαστε ανοικτοί στους άλλους, αλλά και αποφασιστικοί, ευθείς και διεκδικητικοί, αλλά και προσεκτικοί όχι όμως απόμακροι και καχύποπτοι. Κάπως έτσι θα βοηθηθούμε να ξεπεράσουμε την κατάσταση. Και να χουμε αυτοπεποίθηση, οι άλλοι δεν ειναι ακλύτεροι μας. Εχουμε τις δυναμεις να γινουμε κι εμείς καλοί με την προσπαθεια μας.


ποσο δικιο εχεις σ αυτα που γραφεις.....ειναι η καχυποψια κ η επιφυλακτικοτητα που σε μπλοκαρει πολλες φορες κ σου βαζει παρωπιδες με αποτελεσμα να χανεις ευκαιριες κ πολλες φορες να μην μαθαινεις καν ποια ηταν η πραγματικοτητα...εχοντας δημιουργησει καποια στανταρ στο μυαλο σου για τους χ ψ λογους τα βλεπεις μετα ολα με βαση αυτα που εχεις οριοθετησει κ δεν μπορεις να διακρινεις ξεκαθαρα πλεον..

----------


## ioannis2

> ποσο δικιο εχεις σ αυτα που γραφεις.....ειναι η καχυποψια κ η επιφυλακτικοτητα που σε μπλοκαρει πολλες φορες κ σου βαζει παρωπιδες με αποτελεσμα να *χανεις ευκαιριες* κ πολλες φορες να μην μαθαινεις καν ποια ηταν η πραγματικοτητα...εχοντας δημιουργησει καποια στανταρ στο μυαλο σου για τους χ ψ λογους τα βλεπεις μετα ολα με βαση αυτα που εχεις οριοθετησει κ *δεν μπορεις να διακρινεις ξεκαθαρα πλεον*..


Υπογραμμίζω αυτά τα δυο σημεια στο μήνυμα σου. Πόσο μας έχουν στοιχήσει άσχημες εμπειρίες του παρελθόντος, συμπεριφορές ανθρώπων που μας έβλαψαν ή μας κοροίδεψαν ή μας φέρθηκαν άσχημα. 

Χάσαμε την αυτοπεποίθηση μας στις κοινωνικές συναναστροφές και βαλαμε τους άλλους σε καλούπια. Αποτέλεσμα, να λειτουργεί μεσα μας ένα αίσθημα «δεν τα καταφέρνω στις κοινωνικές σχέσεις» ή «δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη σε κανένα» με συνέπεια να μην καταφέρνουμε να φτιάξουμε φιλίες με καταπληκτικούς ανθρώπους ή να δημιουργούμε αποστάσεις από αυτούς. Και αοι αποστάσεις να δημιουργούν στους άλλους την εντύπωση ότι είμαστε κλειστοί και ιδιορυθμοι κάτι που δεν ισχύει καθόλου, που είναι στην πραγματικότητα ένα μπλοκάρισμα που δίνει προς τα έξω τετοια εικόνα. Και τελικά να φεύγουν τελικά καλοί άνθρωποι από κοντά μας. Και η δυσκολία αυτή έχει ως περαιτέρω συνέπεια χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση η οποία διαχέεται σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής μας με αποτελεσμα κι εκεί να χανονται ευκαιρίες. 

Πρέπει να εξασκήσουμε τον εαυτό μας στο να διακρίνει τους άλλους, να βάλουμε στο νου μας την πεποίθηση ότι τα καλούπια μπορεί να πέφτουν κι έξω, να καταλάβουμε τη μοναδικότητα μας, να προσεγγίσουμε με αυτοπεποίθηση ανθρώπους που η συναναστροφή μαζί τους αξίζει και να επιδιώξουμε τουλάχιστον να χουμε επαφή μαζί τους, από την άλλη να μάθουμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε τον καθένα που με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο θέλει να μας ενοχλήσει και να τον βαζουμε στη θέση του. Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα σπάσουν τα καλούπια, όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι αυτό.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ιοαννη κι ομως δεν ειναι ολοι ετσι δεν βαζουν σε καλουπια ατομα ! πχ την πατανε αλλα συνεχιζουνε και την πατανε ετσι λοιπον επειδη εμπιστευεσαι τους ανθρωπους και δεν βαζεις παρωπιδες εγω ετσι κανω αλλα δεν με νοιαζει αμα την πατησω επειδη εχω το χαρισμα να βλεπω τους αλλους οπως με βλεπουνε (εκτος απο ξεχωριστες περιπτωσεις)

----------


## ioannis2

> ιοαννη κι ομως δεν ειναι ολοι ετσι δεν βαζουν σε καλουπια ατομα ! πχ την πατανε αλλα συνεχιζουνε και την πατανε ετσι λοιπον επειδη εμπιστευεσαι τους ανθρωπους και δεν βαζεις παρωπιδες εγω ετσι κανω αλλα δεν με νοιαζει αμα την πατησω επειδη εχω το χαρισμα να βλεπω τους αλλους οπως με βλεπουνε (εκτος απο ξεχωριστες περιπτωσεις)


καλούπια εννοώ, επειδή περασαμε καποια βιώματα στο παρελθόν να φοβόμαστε μήπως ξαναπάθουμε το ίδιο και έτσι να μην εμπιστευόμαστε. Οι καταστάσεις κανουν μερικες φορες τον άνθρωπο να κρατά αποστάσεις από τους άλλους. Δεν είναι όμως αυτή η σωστη σταση στη ζωή. Δεν πρεπει να αποφευγουμε τους άλλους αλλά να μαθαίνουμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε τον καθενα ξεχωριστά. Το χαρισμα να βλεπεις τους άλλους όπως σε βλεπουνε, δηλαδή να ξερεις να τους αντιμετωπίζεις. Ποιες είναι οι ξεχωριστές περιπτωσεις;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι δεν αντιλεγω. εγω πχ ο,τι κ να παθω ιδια μενω δν με νοιαζει κ αντιμετωπιζω τον καθενα διαφορετικα

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Υπογραμμίζω αυτά τα δυο σημεια στο μήνυμα σου. Πόσο μας έχουν στοιχήσει άσχημες εμπειρίες του παρελθόντος, συμπεριφορές ανθρώπων που μας έβλαψαν ή μας κοροίδεψαν ή μας φέρθηκαν άσχημα. 
> 
> .


πολλες φορες τυχαινει ακομη κ αν δεν εχουμε ζησει τοσο αρνητικες καταστασεις η ασχημα βιωματα παλι για καποιο λογο να ειμαστε τοσο καχυποπτοι κ υποψιασμενοι με τα παντα με αποτελεσμα να χανουμε ευκαιριες..το να ειμαστε επιφυλακτικοι δεν το βρισκω γενικα κακο αλλα μεχρι ενα σημειο...μετα στην τελικη εμεις ζημιωνομαστε κ ζουμε συνεχως με τον φοβο κ το αγχος με αποτελεσμα να χανουμε την ευκαιρια να γνωρισουμε ενδιαφεροντα ατομα η καταστασεις..
το χω παρατηρησει στον εαυτο μου οτι ακομη κ σχετικα με θεματα που δεν ειχα αρνητικη εμπειρια η ουτε θετικη (δλδ πεδιο ουδετερο) να με πιανει ασυνηθιστος φοβος κ καχυποψια με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να διακρινω καθαρα την πραγματικοτητα...επισης μου συμβαινει πολλες φορες κ το αντιθετο δλδ σε τομεις που εχω πολυ ασχημα βιωματα να μην μου περναει καν απ το μυαλο κ να το βλεπω πολυ ανετα το ολο θεμα ενω κανονικα θα πρεπε να μαι πιο μπλοκαρισμενη...

----------


## Jlspy

καλημερα παιδια! Η ιδεοληψια μου συνεχιζει να με βασανιζει...προσπαθω να την αγνοω αλλα με επηρεαζει αρκετα σε βαθμο που μου προκαλει γενικευμενο αγχος και το "αισθημα" οτι με πιανει κριση πανικου..Προσπαθησα να το ελεγξω με ομοιοπαθητικη αλλα μαλλον ματαια..και δεν ξερω τι να κανω και πως να αποφυγω τα ψυχοφαρμακα! Υποφερω εδω και 8 μηνες και νομιζω οτι οσο παω και πεφτω. Κανω καποια πραγματα για μενα, γυμναστηριο κτλ αλλα δεν! Οταν με πιανει το αγχος φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ οτι θα παθω ξανα κριση πανικου (ειχα παλια) που οντως νοιωθω το αισθημα του fight or fly! :(

Μηπως να σταματησω τον ψυχολογο και να παω σε ψυχιατρο?????

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ε αμα φοβασαι πως θα παθεις κριση πανικου τρεφεις το αγχος σου! απ το αγχος το παθαινεις αυτο ! γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις αντι για γυμναστηριο που τσιτωνει τα νευρα, κατι πιο χαλαρωτικο? κανε μαθηματα γιογκα η κανα μασαζακι. μετα αν δν κανει δουλεια βλεπεις για ψυχιατρο

----------


## goldensunshine

μηπωσ εχεισ την αθτοεκτιμηση στα πατωματα--<<<,,,,,,,,για ανεβα λιγακι δε ωα σε τρελανοθν με την τρελα τοθσ μερικοι!!!!!!

----------


## goldensunshine

κοιτα τον εαυτουλη σου λιγακι!!!!!!!!λιγακι μονο!!!μη δινεισ τα παντα κρατα κατι για εσενα.ξερεισ το ρητο ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΘ ΣΕ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ-------<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Lacrymosa

> κοιτα τον εαυτουλη σου λιγακι!!!!!!!!λιγακι μονο!!!μη δινεισ τα παντα κρατα κατι για εσενα.ξερεισ το ρητο ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΘ ΣΕ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ-------<<<<<<<<<


λολλλ πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο το ρητο αλλα ομολογουμενως μου αρεσε!!!!!!!!

κ πρεπει αρκετες φορες να το εφαρμοζουμε ωστε να παιρνουμε δυναμη, να αποκταμε self-esteem κ να ανεβαινουμεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

----------


## Jlspy

οχι απλα στα πατωματα!!! πιο κατω απο τα πατωματα!!!

δυστυχως η ευτιχως ξερω τι εχω και ξερω οτι φταιει η ιδεα που εχω για τον εαυτο μου, αλλα και ο τροπος που ερμηνευω καποια πραγματα για την κατασταση που βρισκομαι. Το θεμα ειναι οτι προσπαθω να την πολεμησω χωρις φαρμακα εδω και 8 μηνες, και σιγα σιγα μου βγαινουν και αλλα 'θεματα' στην επιφανεια.....Εκει που ειχα ξεπερασει τον φοβο της κρισης πανικου, τωρα με πιανει ξανα...εχω ζαλη και φοβο και ενα μονιμο αγχος! Λες και οι εμμονες ιδεες δεν μου ειναι αρκετες!!!! Πραγματικα νοιωθω οτι θελω να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου να συνελθει αλλα βουλιαζω ολο και πιο πολυ....προσπαθω να μη σκεφτομαι αλλα με το παραμικρο ερχετε η ζαλη.....

Και το αισθημα οτι παλι με πιασαν τα συνδρομα μου, παλι εγω να ειμαι μες τη μαυριλα, παλι να υπαρχει το ενδεχομενο να παρω ψυχοφαρμακα,παλι να υποστω τις παρενεργειες και τις συνεπειες...παλι να μην χαρω και εγω λιγο τη ζωη μου και το παιδακι μου!!!!

----------


## God is in the rain

Και εγώ υποφερω με τα ιδια σκηνικά ακριβώς και το πρόβλημα είναι οτι σε κάποιες φασεις νιωθω οτι τα καταφερα και εκανα 3 βηματα μπροστα ας πουμε και μετα κανω αλλα 2 πισω.Ειναι πολυ κουραστικό να ζεις με αυτό

----------


## God is in the rain

Επισης θα ηθελα να προσθέσω ότι δυστυχώς η απιστευτη κούραση που μου προκαλεί η ιδψ με οδήγησε στην κατάθλιψη,τώρα παρουσιάζω όλα τα συμπτώματα της κατάθλιψης.Να εχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις ένα μέτωπο είναι οκ αλλά δύο?Δεν ειχα ιδέα ότι μπροεί να συνδεθούν αυτά τα 2.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Επισης θα ηθελα να προσθέσω ότι δυστυχώς η απιστευτη κούραση που μου προκαλεί η ιδψ με οδήγησε στην κατάθλιψη,τώρα παρουσιάζω όλα τα συμπτώματα της κατάθλιψης.Να εχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις ένα μέτωπο είναι οκ αλλά δύο?Δεν ειχα ιδέα ότι μπροεί να συνδεθούν αυτά τα 2.


Κι ομως συνδεονται..οσο αφηνεις κατι στην τυχη του, διογκωνεται κ επιδεινωνεται κ επιφερει πολλες φορες κ αλλα προβληματα..

----------

